
Free Machine Learning Books - rockdiesel
https://hackerlists.com/free-machine-learning-books/
======
kgchen
[http://devzum.com/2015/05/best-free-machine-learning-
ebooks/](http://devzum.com/2015/05/best-free-machine-learning-ebooks/)

